# turtles



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

What kind of turtles can live in a 20gallon for its life and still stay small, can some1 post some pictures to helping me find out which kinds i can keep or if not what kind of snake can i get thx


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

can some1 just tell me what kind of snakes or turtles i can keep in a 20gallon for the rest of there life!!!!!!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

i think your out of luck on a turtle man, i dont know of any.

I currently have a red eared slider in my 29 gal. he's been in thre since he was the size of a quarter, and now he's about the width of a baseball maybe a little bigger. Remember you must have land that they can dry out on. But this turtle will get to big and i will have to let it go. I just found it in my backyard in my dogs mouth, he was trying to eat it. so i threw it in my tanke and saved it. Now i got him trained where i can pet his head, and i can even hand feed him. Hes not shy at all.

As for snakes, i have no idea.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

there isn't any turtles, sorry man. snakes there are some but im not the smart one on snakes, monitors and other big lizards i can help ya though.

J-Rod

these are my turtles. myrtle (in the first pic far right) was raised as a baby also. right now hes pretty big (i think about 7 inches) and is about 20 years old. nice as hell turtle also.

J-Rod


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Reeves Turtle (Chinemys reevesii)
Bog Turtles (Clemmys muhlenbergi) very rare in the pet trade and endangered. So not as pet.

and for the snake, there are a lot of snakes that can be keep in a 20g for life, just do a research.

Carnivoro


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

have they ever attcked u lol


----------



## devildog/usmc (May 7, 2005)

there is on type that stays pretty small and that is a musk turtle(almost looks like a minature common snapper) but its not the best smelling and ive never seen them sold in pet shops. i used to catch them in tx when i was younger


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

devildog/usmc said:


> there is on type that stays pretty small and that is a musk turtle(almost looks like a minature common snapper) but its not the best smelling and ive never seen them sold in pet shops. i used to catch them in tx when i was younger
> [snapback]1016641[/snapback]​


musk turtles get to big for a 20. i have a baby right now that i cought in my pond. yeah they stay small but a 20 is to small.

J-Rod

heres my musk turtle, bad pic though. i will try to get more.


----------



## devildog/usmc (May 7, 2005)

[quote name='smokinbubbles' date='May 7 2005, 10:56 AM']
musk turtles get to big for a 20. i have a baby right now that i cought in my pond. yeah they stay small but a 20 is to small.

J-Rod

cool pic, the musk turtle is the only one that i would try to put in a 20 but your probaly right it would be a little cramped,


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

devildog/usmc said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > musk turtles get to big for a 20. i have a baby right now that i cought in my pond. yeah they stay small but a 20 is to small.
> ...


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

is the 20gal a 20High or a 20Long? this also could mean a lot to what you can buy!


----------

